# brouter



## totor

¿Qué tal, amigos, en este domingo?

¿Qué significa *brouter*, en lenguaje informático?

No tengo ningún contexto porque la autora lo da como traducción de _browser,_ pero no me queda claro si se trata de la palabra inglesa o una terminación afrancesada de la palabra, convirtiéndola en el infinitivo de un sustantivo, ya que lo mismo hace con la palabra _crawler,_ que no significa nada en inglés (y que traduce como gatear [o reptar]-nadar).


----------



## Paquita

He encontrado esto :
Nous ne pouvons résister à l'envie de vous fournir un autre exemple, fort à la mode dans les productions écrites, relatives à l'informatique, de ces derniers mois. Il s'agit du terme « browsing » qui signifie littéralement « brouter ». Par ce néologisme, les informaticiens veulent évoquer une méthode de recherche de l'information dans une base. L'utilisateur ne cherche pas l'information avec des critères rationnels, selon une méthode linéaire ou séquentielle mais « il broute ». R. Escarpit avait déjà adopté ce terme « browsing » [6] comme seul capable de rendre compte d'un procédé de recherche d'informations dans un ensemble et, certes, il semble beaucoup plus parlant, et surtout plus bref, que les équivalents proposés comme « lecture projective » ou « parcours libre » ou « feuilletage transversal » ou « parcours instinctif ». Mais surtout, comme nous l'avons souligné, il parle à l'initié 
*fuente *= http://www.epi.asso.fr/revue/69/b69p053.htm

confirmado aquí :
**** Enlace roto. Martine (Mod...)


----------



## roberto pietro

Hola amigo
espero que  sea la buena respuesta. "Brouter" en suiza se dice también cuando se hace una falta o que estas haciendo una, que sea en informática o no, otra mente pienso que sabéis que son las vacas que pazcan (brouter)


----------



## totor

Gracias Paquita y Roberto, y bienvenido al foro.

El problema es cuál será su traducción en la jerga informática de esta palabra. Sabemos que viene de *browser*, o sea, de *buscador*, y sabemos también que se trata de un infinitivo.

¿No hay ningún especialista en informática en la sala?


----------



## yserien

_P. métaph. _[En parlant de mécanisme, d'outils]   Fonctionner de façon saccadée et irrégulière :*Brouter. TLF(i)
*


----------



## totor

Puede ser que tenga algo que ver con lo que tú dices, Alfredo, algo así como ir de aquí para allá, sin rumbo fijo.

Pero me llama la atención que no haya un término equivalente en la jerga informática en español.


----------



## Paquita

He encontrado esto en una página canadiense

http://www.guideorganisateur.com/bulletin/congres_2007/lexique_internet.html

ver el tercer párrafo :
Le premier terme utilisé était _browser_, comme en anglais. Par la suite, on a vu fureteur (surtout utilisé au Québec), butineur, brouteur, arpenteur, fouineur ou explorateur (_inspiré de Microsoft Internet Explorer_).
¿No sería palabra del francés de allá?, entonces sería navegador o buscador en español...
Pero no parece ser verbo, a no ser que exista el vebo derivado ...


----------



## totor

Paquit& said:


> Le premier terme utilisé était _browser_, comme en anglais. Par la suite, on a vu fureteur (surtout utilisé au Québec), butineur, brouteur, arpenteur, fouineur ou explorateur (_inspiré de Microsoft Internet Explorer_).
> ¿No sería palabra del francés de allá?, entonces sería navegador o buscador en español...
> Pero no parece ser verbo, a no ser que exista el vebo derivado ...



Sí, Paquita, en esta frase es evidente que se está refiriendo al navegador.

Pero fíjate, voy a poner la frase entera:

_Il y a d'abord l'idiome étrange qui sert à décrire la pratique courante. La description se fabrique à coups d'images concrètes, de métaphores immédiates, prises dans la vie quotidienne et dans la nature. Si bien que la technicité est une valeur ajoutée hautement initiatique et quasi-délirante. Il faut partager un appétit de merveilleux pour comprendre ce que signifie la toile, Web, l'araignée,_ spider, _le ver,_ worm; _ce que signifie_ crawler, _ramper-nager, ou_ *browser*, _*brouter*._

¿Te das cuenta? No dice *broutage*, dice *brouter*.


----------



## Cintia&Martine

Buenas noches, bonne nuit,

Compliqué.
¿De cuando es tu texto Totor?
He mirado en todos los diccionarios sobre informática que tenemos y en ninguna parte vi: _brouter_.
Pero me creo que los canadienses se hayan preocupado de buscar una palabra bien francesa.

El artículo de Paquita es sobre neologismos en informática es ya anticuado para el tema que nos ocupa: 1994 (Internet estaba en pañales y sólo existía un motor de búsqueda).

Te aconsejaría preguntar en el foro Sólo español si en la jerga de los entendidos en internet o informática se emplea una palabra más coloquial que _buscador_.

Au revoir, hasta luego


----------



## Paquita

> voy a poner la frase entera:


Ya era hora...

Creo que el autor juega con las palabras raras de la internet, y a lo mejor se equivoca sobre el que browser sea un sustantivo y no un verbo... En el enlace canadiense que te di, al navegador lo llaman "brouteur" que sería el sustantivo del verbo "brouter" (naviguer, le navigateur; nager = le nageur) ; puede que sea también una invención graciosa. Como su intención parece ser recalcar "el delirio", continúa con él...


----------



## Domtom

Yo lo que he encontrado es *BRouter*, aquí, pero no creo que tenga que ver, ¿no?


----------



## totor

Cintia&Martine said:


> ¿De cuando es tu texto Totor?



Recién salido del horno, Martine.



Cintia&Martine said:


> Te aconsejaría preguntar en el foro Sólo español si en la jerga de los entendidos en internet o informática se emplea una palabra más coloquial que _buscador_.



Tal vez, más que eso, convendría preguntar en francés solamente qué entienden ellos por *brouter*. Porque preguntar eso ya sería parte de la respuesta. Sería asumir desde el vamos que *brouter* significa *navegar* (cosa que es muy probable, desde ya).



Paquit& said:


> a lo mejor se equivoca sobre el que browser sea un sustantivo y no un verbo...



En cuanto a esto, Paquita, me parece muy difícil, porque la autora parece una persona que sabe de lo que habla. Y además, como puse en mi primer post, ella afrancesa y transforma en infinitivo por lo menos la palabra crawling (*crawler*).



Paquit& said:


> puede que sea también una invención graciosa. Como su intención parece ser recalcar "el delirio", continúa con él...



Esto sí que es posible.


----------



## martikea

*hola,*

*es de wikipendia*
*Brouter* 
Un brouter es dispositivo de interconexión de redes de computadores que funciona como un  bridge (puente de red) y como un enrutador. Un brouter puede ser configurado para actuar como bridge para parte del tráfico de red, y como enrutador para el resto.La palabra Brouter es una portmanteau. 
Ver más en Wikipedia.org...​http://www.babylon.com/


----------



## totor

Domtom said:


> Yo lo que he encontrado es *BRouter*, aquí, pero no creo que tenga que ver, ¿no?



No tengo la menor idea, Lluís. Yo conozco los *routers*, pero no sabía que existieran los *BRouters*.

Tal vez es una casualidad.



martikea said:


> Un brouter es dispositivo de interconexión de redes de computadores que funciona como un  bridge (puente de red) y como un enrutador.



Muchas gracias por tu aporte, Martikea, pero me da la impresión de que nos estamos alejando de la cuestión, y que se trata de una coincidencia.


----------



## Cintia&Martine

Re..., 

con las intervenciones de Domtom y de martikea y la intuición de Paquita me parece evidente que no buscamos un verbo pero un sustantivo.
_Buscador _es lo que más se emplea.

Au revoir, hasta luego


----------



## totor

Cintia&Martine said:


> con las intervenciones de Domtom y de martikea y la intuición de Paquita me parece evidente que no buscamos un verbo pero un sustantivo.



No digo que no, pero me llamaría mucho la atención.

Repito la parte central de la frase:



totor said:


> _ce que signifie_ crawler, _ramper-nager, ou_ browser, _*brouter*._



Por supuesto, van a decir que soy un cabeza dura, pero les recuerdo que antes de esa palabra dice dos infinitivos: ramper-nager (y aquí sí que no hay ninguna duda que lo sean).


----------



## Domtom

totor said:


> ¿Qué significa *brouter*, en lenguaje informático?
> 
> No tengo ningún contexto porque la autora lo da como traducción de _browser,_


 
¿Han dado ustedes en el transcurso de su búsqueda con estas páginas?

Browser

http://www.jamillan.com/v_index.htm

http://www.jamillan.com/v_brows.htm


----------



## totor

Genial tu link, Lluís.

Casi casi estaría por decir entonces: *hojear*  .


----------



## Paquita

totor said:


> Genial tu link, Lluís.
> 
> .


 

... y en el segundo, las primeras líneas te dicen:
Los programas que permiten ver las páginas de la Malla Mundial o WWW se llaman en inglés _browsers_. El verbo _to browse_ viene de una antigua palabra francesa que significa "brote de una planta", y su sentido inicial era "mordisquear, ramonear", que es lo que hacen los herbívoros. De ahí pasó a significar "echar una ojeada" (por ejemplo, a las cosas de una tienda) u "hojear" las páginas de un libro

y los herbívoros, lo que hacen es .... brouter...
Estamos pues con el sentido de buscar hojeando las múltiples páginas de la web en relación con tu verbo "brouter"...es decir "pacer/pastar" las múltiples yerbas del campo


----------



## totor

Claro, Paquita, por eso dije *hojear*.


----------



## lpfr

Creo que he estado en contacto con informáticos suficiente tiempo para dar mi opinión. Primero el término "browser" en inglés lo vi a principios de los años 80 (antes de Bill Gates y Micro$oft) como nombre de un programa equivalente al navegador de windows (no al navegador del  web). Era en un "big frame" (gran computador) de marca IBM.  
Segundo, nunca he oído alguien utilizar "brouter", salvo cuando el embrague de su automóvil funcionaba mal. Ni tampoco fureter, que encuentro como única traducción aceptable. 
  En cambio, sí he oído muy a menudo "quel explorateur tu utilises?" Moi j'utilise Mozilla o Netscape". 
  Muy raramente he oído utilizar el término inglés "browser".


----------



## totor

lpfr said:


> Creo que he estado en contacto con informáticos suficiente tiempo para dar mi opinión. Primero el término "browser" en inglés lo vi a principios de los años 80 (antes de Bill Gates y Micro$oft) como nombre de un programa equivalente al navegador de windows (no al navegador del  web). Era en un "big frame" (gran computador) de marca IBM.
> Segundo, nunca he oído alguien utilizar "brouter", salvo cuando el embrague de su automóvil funcionaba mal. Ni tampoco fureter, que encuentro como única traducción aceptable.
> En cambio, sí he oído muy a menudo "quel explorateur tu utilises?" Moi j'utilise Mozilla o Netscape".
> Muy raramente he oído utilizar el término inglés "browser".



Me alegro de que hayas llegado, Louis. A eso me refería cuando puse:



totor said:


> ¿No hay ningún especialista en informática en la sala?



Hasta ahora estábamos un poco dando palos de ciego (salvo Lluís con su link).


----------



## marcoszorrilla

Bueno, siendo yo programador es lógico que diga algo al respecto. Browse significa hojear, ya se ha mencionado su uso en los antiguos IBM Main-Frames. Si alguien conoce la antigua base de datos DBase de Asthon Tate, pues tenía un comando llamado.

*Browse*

Lo que hacía este comando era mostrar los registros en una rejilla. 
También en un lenguaje de progración XBase llamado Clipper en el cual yo he trabajado muchísimo existe la palabra reservada Browse, con el mismo sentido que el apuntado para DBase.

Actualmente  *Browser *es uno de los nombres que se da a los navegadores, puesto que son capaces de mostrar, hojear las múltipes páginas u hojas de las que está compuesta la red mundial.


----------



## totor

Buenísimo, Marcos, gracias por tu aporte, que va en el mismo sentido.

****
Reglas 8, 24
Martine (Mod...)


----------

